# Cell, Data Plans, Boingo, London Paris



## cp73 (Sep 12, 2014)

Just about a week before we leave for London & Paris. Looking at different options for using cell phone (Iphones, Ipad) on trip in most cost effective manner. I came across Boingo that has hotspots all over London and Paris. Its plan is $9.99 for a month of unlimited bandwidth. Also aware of Viper. Have any of you used this or what would you recommend. 

I know the hotels have free wifi but was curious whether to pay for cellular/data international plan from ATT while roaming or other possible solutions. 

thanks


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 12, 2014)

cp73 said:


> Just about a week before we leave for London & Paris. Looking at different options for using cell phone (Iphones, Ipad) on trip in most cost effective manner. I came across Boingo that has hotspots all over London and Paris. Its plan is $9.99 for a month of unlimited bandwidth. Also aware of Viper. Have any of you used this or what would you recommend.
> 
> I know the hotels have free wifi but was curious whether to pay for cellular/data international plan from ATT while roaming or other possible solutions.
> 
> thanks



I have an unlocked cell phone.  When I arrived in Spain last week, I went to an orange store, bought a SIM card and some extra minutes.  Whole translation cost $25.  I have plenty of minutes!


----------



## LisaH (Sep 12, 2014)

cp73 said:


> Just about a week before we leave for London & Paris. Looking at different options for using cell phone (Iphones, Ipad) on trip in most cost effective manner. I came across Boingo that has hotspots all over London and Paris. Its plan is $9.99 for a month of unlimited bandwidth. Also aware of Viper. Have any of you used this or what would you recommend.
> 
> I know the hotels have free wifi but was curious whether to pay for cellular/data international plan from ATT while roaming or other possible solutions.
> 
> thanks



If you sign up at an airport, Boingo has a promotion going on: 50% off for the first three months and get a $25 Amazon gift card. The gift card will be issued at the end of the three months. Therefore, you pretty much get the first four months for free.  I saw the promotion at both ORD and EWR in the last two weeks.

edit to add promotion found online (no Amazon card though): http://offers.boingo.com/offers/?medium=tsa&gclid=CIyquca03MACFVVsfgodE6MAuQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## cp73 (Oct 8, 2014)

Just returned from our trip the other day from London & Paris. Boingo was really kind of worthless for us. I think I only was able to connect two times during the 10 days both times at airports. The problem was that without your cell data turned on to locate locations it was like looking for a needle in a haystack to find a boingo wifi location. I will cancel the subscription now. Fortuantely it was only $10 for a month. Next time I go I think I will  purchase a simm card for the phone and purchase a foreign data plan. But actually it was fine only hooking up in the evening at the hotel wifi. It kept my wife from texting the kids and checking on FB all day long.


----------

